# .243???



## coyotenewbie (Dec 26, 2007)

Who all uses a .243 rifle for coyote hunting? If you do what grain and bullet do you prefer? I have a stevens .243 and as of right now I am shooting a 80 grain Remington CXP 1 bullet out of it. Just looking for the best ammo. Thanks for the help

CoyoteNewbie
:withstupid:


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

try the 55gr. ballistic silvertip,or the 58gr. vmax moly coated. Just suggestions i have no expierence with em though :beer:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

i tried the 58 gr hornady v-max moly,factory and reloads, lost 2 coyotes with no blood trail, both should have been good shots, switched back to my 87 gr Sierra psp., with 35 gr of 4895 powder. I know these shoot good out of my Win. Model 70 from 0-350. I also use 100gr Hornady with 35 gr 4895 for deer


----------



## 10 gauge (Dec 29, 2007)

I shoot a Rem 700 in 243win and my load is Rem 80gr hp electric copper plated bullet, which they sell in loose bulk and reasonably priced. 44.0grs of Win 760 ball powder, this powder meters consistent and therefore there is no need to weigh every charge. I shoot a lot of this stuff with great results on coyotes and everything smaller.


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

If you reload go with the 58gr. Vmax bullets. I have shot over 100 Coyotes in a 243 and 243 WSSM in the last 2 yrs and they have all been 1 shot kills. with very little damage to the hides. If you hit them in the chest with a 58gr they are going to go down. They will not run off and not bleed. For me they are the best Fur bullet out there. I tryed the 55gr. Nosler and they are to soft and blow up on the outside. I have shot 6 Coyotes in the last 2 days from 75 yds to 350 yds and not one exited or blown up. All were called in and shot.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

1lessdog

Wow it looks like you have had a nice two days calling! Weather has been perfect for it. Can you get those 58 grain VMax factory loaded?


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

ya you can find em, There is some moly coated ones too. Anyone know wat the moly coatig does


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

308 said:


> ya you can find em, There is some moly coated ones too. Anyone know wat the moly coatig does


Moly reduces friction in the barrel which yeilds lower pressures and higher velocity. There is not much use in using it, IMO, unless you are a reloader. You can load heavier powder charges and still have safe pressures. As I understand it, you should not switch back and forth between moly and copper bullets. Once you have a moly gun it needs to stay a moly gun, or you need to scrub the living daylights out of it. My 22-250 really likes the 50gr V-max moly. It shot so well that I have never tried anything else. I can push that bullet at 3915 with an E.S. of around 35 fps over 10 shots. It is capable of .4 or less groups at 100 yards. I am using Varget 38gr and I neck size only. Actually, it doesn't seem to matter whether the cases are fire formed or not on the group size, but the point of impact is about 1 inch different between the new brass and the neck sized only brass. I have been neck sizing only to increase the brass life and it is also easier to reload.

There a long answer that goes off topic. Sorry about that. Hope it was helpful.


----------



## the_hunter (Nov 20, 2007)

i shoot Rem 80gr hp electric copper plated out of my rem .243win.....i like them alot and they are resonably priced.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Hornady factory loads the 58 moly. I have heard reports of the moly fouling the barrel, I didn't have that problem, but I didn't shoot very many of them.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

"As I understand it, you should not switch back and forth between moly and copper bullets. Once you have a moly gun it needs to stay a moly gun, or you need to scrub the living daylights out of it."

WHOA, whats the deal here, i might be headed for trouble. I am one day away from burning up a barrel with vmax moly .243 ammo in a new rifle. After my p-dog trips this summer this rifle is soley going to be a deer slayer shooting heavier non moly bullets. should i go with the winchester silver tip 55 grainers instead?


----------



## DoubleD1 (Feb 5, 2006)

From the MidwayUSA website:
"Molybdenum disulfide or "Moly", as it is commonly called, is a lubricant used in extreme pressure conditions due to its high degree of lubricity and high melting point. Moly has been found to reduce bore fouling when applied to bullet surfaces. It will decrease bore cleaning effort and time. Published reports have shown an increase in Ballistic Coefficient, longer barrel life, and an increase in accuracy.

Moly coated bullets will reduce pressure and velocity. Loads must be worked up slowly to attain previous velocities, therefore this does NOT mean powder can be added indiscriminately. The maximum pressure of the cartridge must not be exceeded under any circumstances."
The full Q&A on it is here: http://www.midwayusa.com/midwayusa/stat ... ly_faq.htm

I think it is curious how rumors are getting started that moly is bad. By reducing the pressure, the actual velocity is lowered. I beliee that one of the original idea behind moly is to protect the barrel from being 'shot out'. The moly acts as a lubricant for the bullets screaming by. 
Midway states that terminal velocity may be increased in a particular bullet because moly slightly increases it's ballistic coefficient.

I have used moly loads interchangebly in my .243 and have had no issues. Took a nice 12-pointer with it last year.

I have used moly almost exclusively in my 22-250 that I use on P-dogs for the reason that many loads are fired through it. I don't make 'hot loads' but I want to the barrel to last as long as possible.

If using moly powder to make your own moly bullets, there are a few tricks out there. After I dirtied up one of my tumblers with moly, I decided to place about 20 to 25 bullets into a cleaned 35mm film canister. Put a small amount of moly powder into it, and let them tumble in the canister inside of the tumbler for a while. Of course you should wash your bullets in dish detergent to remove any oils from manufacture. Moly won't hold well to them if you don't.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I hand load 85gr. HPBT game king Sierra bullets. Work for me hunting every thing from deere to crows.

 Al


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

Double D1, I just read through the linked FAQ you posted and saw this.

" 1. Moly coating actually decreases pressure and muzzle velocity because of reduced friction between the bullet and bore.
2. Moly coating will increase terminal velocity by increasing the ballistic coefficient of the bullet. Moly has higher lubricity than the jacket material. This lubricity causes a reduced coefficient of friction in the air. The reduced drag results in a higher ballistic coefficient."

It would almost seem to be saying that as far as velocity is concerned it is pretty much a wash with maybe a slight increase. What is your experience? Reason I'm asking there is one fellow in another thread that is claiming a 330 fps increase above manufactures recommended maximum loading for a particular 22 caliber bullet when using the molly coating.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I shot the 58 moly and the 58 plain, no change. I then switched and put my 85's in and didn't even clean the gun, it still shoots very well. I didn't like the killing performance, they shot good and were fast. I had 2 bad experiences with them switched and ended the problem. Actually ended up with my best ever season.


----------



## Kino (Apr 18, 2008)

If I lived out west where you can shoot a LONG ways on EVERY stand, the 243 would be my primary choice. It has it all.....energy, accuracy, long range, commercial and reload availability and the bullet itself has a much better BC in high winds. Look at sierras bthp match bullets matched to your rate of twist barrel and I think 243 owners will be really suprised at to what it will do to yotes in the field :beer:


----------



## DoubleD1 (Feb 5, 2006)

It's been a while, but I sure would have noticed an increase like that. I do check my loads over a chronograph. 
If anything a slight reduction. 
I need to quit killing brain cells and I'd remember the fine details!
:beer:


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Heres some info, im not messing with it, moly seems like its not worth the hassel if switching ammo.

http://thefiringline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=290963


----------

